# Hoof Jack- review



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My farrier uses a hoof jack and her padding is getting worn she happened to mention that she is going to replace it. It must just be a wear item. like brakes for your car, they only last so long.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My horse really hated the thing when I was trimming her myself. So I got back to old-fashioned "between knees/butt up" position.  I do agree it's great thing for the quiet horse though!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> My horse really hated the thing when I was trimming her myself. So I got back to old-fashioned "between knees/butt up" position.  I do agree it's great thing for the quiet horse though!


Sorry it didn't work out for you kitten. Its hard work no matter how you do it :lol: My farrier has no worrys about us starting to do it ourselves. I can't wait till she can get back to trimming. I can to the pretzel stance between the knees butt up for about 2-3 min. then I have to drop the foot and get my body twisted back to normal :lol: Of course then I'm out of commision for the rest of the day when I'm finished.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Any experience using a hoof jack for a horse that has one sore foot? Will it make it easier for him when I'm working on the opposite good one? I was just thinking about getting or asking MDH to make one of these for my arthritic guy. I'm thinking it should be easier because he could bear at least some weight on that leg then instead of all of it on the bad one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I can to the pretzel stance between the knees butt up for about 2-3 min. then I have to drop the foot and get my body twisted back to normal :lol: Of course then I'm out of commision for the rest of the day when I'm finished.


Ha-ha-ha! That's exactly how I did it. 2-4 mins and the break. Lol! That was so much relief to find the farrier, which can do them! Although my qh doesn't tolerate him much either.  Every time she either tries to drag her back foot, or last time she tried to fall on her belly when he was trimming fronts. She certainly is trying to find escapes....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bumping this Zombie thread, because I'm thinking of buying one, any more reviews out there?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

GH, there are 2 sorts of hoof jacks out there. More expensive with plastic base (I'd go for that one if you can), and the one I got - with flat metallic base. My farrier told me recently that those with metallic base are not very good, because they become sharp with time (I assume you have to trim a lot though before you get to that point).

I used mine when I was trimming and use now once in while when they chip and farrier is not coming in couple days. So I take a rasp and take it off myself. It IS more convenient to take flares off on jack (because rasp doesn't interfere with the knee, plus easier on back). 

Just don't go for those cheap triangle ones. They are not stable and I've heard stories about the accidents with them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DH is worried about the plastic and thinks it is expensive, he is wondering how the plastic will stand up to our brutal winters here.

He likes the price and look of this one

farrier horse shoeing hoof stand CONCAVE BASE jack | eBay

IDK, I can't trim without help, need someone to hold the foot for me, and this morning when Ace needed a broken hoof trimmed a stand would of come in handy.

It would also help if I was able to trim the babies and broodies a little, so I could extend the time between farrier visits for them


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> He likes the price and look of this one
> 
> farrier horse shoeing hoof stand CONCAVE BASE jack | eBay


That's very similar looking to what I have. I got mine from eBay (just more expensive, I believe was something like $80 or so). You want it to be wide enough on bottom and heavy enough to balance itself.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My dad made me a stand. It's made from a metal disc thing he found, and the column of an old office chair. He bent a bit of steel into a v and filled it with foam and covered with vinyl for the cradle, and just put a rubber stopper on the end for the column end. I can change the height and swap between the cradle and column. 

My only gripes are that it's quite heavy, and we need to put some hose around the edges of the base cause they are a bit sharp. 

But it cost over a hundred dollars less than the one I was going to buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to say. I'm unco and can't do between the knees for the life of me. I trim our four horses and my stand is a lifesaver 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I LOVE my hoofjack, couldn't get by without it. Mine has the plastic base, it's very sturdy, and has made it through 2 winters here so far with absolutely no issues at all. (That's with me leaving it out in the weather sometimes, etc, I suck for that.) And mine sees a LOT of use, I use it to trim all 9 of my horses feet every 4 weeks.

I would recommend going for the draft size for any horse much over 16 hh. I have the regular one, and it really doesn't adjust to a real good height for my 3 tallest horses, but then I also have several horses, ranging all the way from 16.3 hh down to 11.2 hh so I am content to make do with the smaller one.


----------

